# Need Advice buying Unlocked Worldwide Smartphone ~$100-250



## Vario (Nov 18, 2016)

As title says I have some travel to do and I'd like to get a smartphone that is unlocked and can be used worldwide.  I live in the USA and prefer android over apple.

I was looking into the Moto G line and some of the cheaper Samsungs.

I don't want to get a generic phone after reading that many of the cheaper android phones had chinese spyware.

I don't care much about performance as long as it is fast enough to surf web pages, stream video,
I want good wifi and cellular reception
I want reasonably good camera.
Long battery life is good.
Small size is good.

I'd like some advice, thanks!


----------



## LTUGamer (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi,

I think Xiaomi Redmi 4 eould be the best choide for you: http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_563920.html?lkid=10218970

- Despite fact that you are not interested in performance Snapdragon 625 Octa Core 2.0GHz + 3GB RAM is enough for everything
- It features decent quality camera
- 4100mAh battery should be big enough
- 5,0 screen + narrow edges. It is difficult to find smaller decent specs phone


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Vario said:


> I don't want to get a generic phone after reading that many of the cheaper android phones had chinese spyware.





LTUGamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think Xiaomi Redmi 4


Xiaomi = Chinese phone, these have been linked with the spyware scandal.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 21, 2016)

Xiaomi are good phones. Lenovo, Meizu, OnePlus are also good phones. Take a look for Lenovo S60, Lenovo Vibe S1 Lite, Wiko Lenny 3, Wiko Fever, Huawei P8 Lite, Xiaomi Mi4 i. Mi4 i and S60 are among the "smallest". You can also search for older but excellent and very fast Lenovo Vibe X2, if they are not out of stocks.  All of these phones are unlocked.



Caring1 said:


> Xiaomi = Chinese phone, these have been linked with the spyware scandal.


Still, better than the locked US iPhone with direct NSA's access. Not to mention cheaper.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2016)

i have an Xiaomi MI4C.. a nice phone and cheap.. or for a bit more money the later MI5 would do.. as good as its gets  and relatively  cheap..  


trog


----------



## Vario (Dec 4, 2016)

I went with a Moto G 4 Play, $129.


----------

